
Introducing C# Script Runner for .NET Core and .NET CLI - shoover
http://www.strathweb.com/2016/10/introducing-c-script-runner-for-net-core-and-net-cli/
======
shoover
After reading Lawrence Kesteltoot's Java for Everything [1], I was inspired to
write a .csx runner. I wrote it as a Ruby script shelling out to csc.

This new take is much cleaner integrating with csi.exe and the project system
for dependency management and invocation.

[1]: [http://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/java-for-
everything...](http://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/java-for-
everything.html)

